# ApexI S-AFC on GA Turbo?



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

What are some negative effects to having a piggyback fuel computer on the GA16DE Turbo setup? To me it just seems to be a cheaper way to go and i dont have to wait for JWT, i would be able to tune it myself. Any opinions??


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

JWT is plug and play....all the tunning is done

to street tune with an AFC u at least need a wideband 02 unit and then some dyno time for WOT. 

in the end, the AFC is not that much cheaper


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

AFC is more tunable in the long run I think.....because it's not set for certain injectors, etc.


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

SAFC works great..........no probs and been running for over 6 months with my DE ECU. No negative effect for me so far.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *AFC is more tunable in the long run I think.....because it's not set for certain injectors, etc. *


mike, is being more tunable in the long run a good thing or are you saying it is a bad thing?


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

DSMers swear buy S-AFC. Wish I had a use for it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *mike, is being more tunable in the long run a good thing or are you saying it is a bad thing? *


it's good.

and N/A cars can use it too, to fine tune the ratio for optimum performance. I got some good dyno numbers after I put mine on while N/A.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i am kind of debating, if i got one of those then i would need some education on how to use it and be real knowledgable about it. I like the idea of being able to control my engine, it seems more exciting then just plug and play. are there any good sites to read up on about it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

google is your friend


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

who did you get to tune your afc mike?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, I tuned it partially myself. I've got to fix a wg problem before I can get my 7psi running again, then I'm gonna go to a dyno and just make sure I'm not running too rich or lean.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

is the SAFC a good way to go?? is there anything wrong with going this route?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no problems so far.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was thinking if i purchase this and then get some dyno time also then i would spend less money then JWT tuning.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's only if you know how to tune it... plus dyno time is pretty expensive...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i just like the fact of tuning my engine at the touch of a button...i will read ALOT up on it and get some help so i tune my car with precision and the best performance. I have heard nothing but good things with the SAFC and plus i will get to be able to run an atmospheric BOV


----------



## crud in your face (Apr 14, 2003)

yes thats what i am looking to do, run an afc and hopefully vent to the atomphere with my upcomming turbo


----------



## crud in your face (Apr 14, 2003)

chimmike, i see in your pictures that your bov is vented to the atmosphere, did you accomplish that w/ the afc?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chimmike went that direction because he really didn't have a choice. No QG18 JWT ECU's....

If you're turbo'ing a GA go with JWT... why mess with the headaches.... We've already been through all the asprin bottles and migrains for you ... Plug in and GO....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

crud in your face said:


> *yes thats what i am looking to do, run an afc and hopefully vent to the atomphere with my upcomming turbo *


Why????? You have a MAF'd car...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, I agree. there are settings on the AFC that allow you to vent to atmosphere, but since I was the first QG to use the AFC we had no idea what settings to use..................since then I've installed a GTiR bov and recirc'd it.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

for those who want to vent to atmos with out a means a leaning the car out......this is what itll sound like. 
http://www.public.asu.edu/~ramirez0/Movies/DSM_blowoff_valve.MPG
notice the car searching and surging to idle. the comp (JWT) is trying to adjust the fuel trim to compensate for a rich condition. and this will happen every time the bov vents. the engine even stalls sometimes....and the throttle response in between shifts isnt as smooth with a atmos vent as it is with a recirc vent'd bov.


----------

